# Nairn in or around



## stevelion (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi everyone need to ask are there any sites in or around Nairn in scotland other than the camp site ???


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice CC site at Culloden Moor


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

toojo said:


> Nice CC site at Culloden Moor


So Nice I got my A Frame Nicked,

Go further along the coast to a little hamlet called Urqhuart,(near Elgin) lovely CL here. Tell the lady Alewx sent you ( no discount she'll charge you more 

Regards


----------



## Avante524 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello

just west of Elgin (opp 8 acres hotel) a little site we used years past called Riverside Caravan Park small site and quite, I think they have a web, and its a short walk into Elgin itself. If you are out for a drive go to Brodie Countryfare and have one (ot two) of there home made cakes yum yum.

Cheers. Bill.


----------



## stevelion (Aug 2, 2008)

thank you guys but im really looking for overnight within nairn itself iv rang the nairn caravan site and they are saying it £32 per night there during the time i need which i think is pretty much way over priced since im pretty new i wondered if anyone had experienced the delights of nairn ?? and may know an alternative for over night or two


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Just go down to the small harbour at the other side of the river. Plenty parking spots there for an overnighter.
Nice place, lovely people.


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

If you head out past Nairn and take the next turning on the right for 'Whiteness', turn left at the crossroads, and follow the back road (Carse) towards Fort George. There are about 5 'wild camping' spots that are used regularly between Carse and Ardersier, without any problems (old Forestry Commission logging lay-bys, now disused)
I live very close by, and it is on my 'beat'. Never known of anyone to have a problem....


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Laikadriver said:


> If you head out past Nairn and take the next turning on the right for 'Whiteness', turn left at the crossroads, and follow the back road (Carse) towards Fort George. There are about 5 'wild camping' spots that are used regularly between Carse and Ardersier, without any problems (old Forestry Commission logging lay-bys, now disused)
> I live very close by, and it is on my 'beat'. Never known of anyone to have a problem....


.....and while you're in the Fort George area pop in to the fort. Its open to the public and is a fascinating structure housing many artifacts and historical displays. The Highland Regiments museum is also in the fort, you'll need at least two days to take all the exhibits in.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Not to mention 'dolphin watch'.

Lovely area.


----------



## stevelion (Aug 2, 2008)

*THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH*

ADVICE VERY MUCH APRECIATED will i get round to the car park at the harbour side tho with a 9 meter MH ?
plus yes agree the area is special partucularly to me my parents you to have caravans on the site there so i know it very well carrbridge grantown on spey aveimore kingussie im actually planning this as a rediscovery trip since its been many years now since i last spent time there so any other sites along the lines of places iv mentioned along with loch ness too would be awsome so keep it coming please  whilest im at it if youll indulge me further our trip will start at ardwell down near stranraer and portpatrick so it will be awsome for me to re tread old footsteps or tire tracks lol thank you so much already


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH*



stevelion said:


> ADVICE VERY MUCH APRECIATED will i get round to the car park at the harbour side tho with a 9 meter MH ?
> [/quote
> 
> No problem, thats how all the statics used to go before the new road opened. Room for artics.


----------

